# layout blinds?



## mreisch (Aug 20, 2008)

has anyone ever used a hunter specialties HITMAN layout blind? If not which blind would you recommend. Thank you any help you all can offer.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Havent tried that blind but what you should do is go to a couple stores and true out the blinds. I love the ghg ground force and my other hunting partner loves his xlander


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I looked at them all and went with the X-Terminator. Been using them for several seasons now.

It's one of the least costly full frame blinds, and one of it's several features that I like is that it doesn't have a side frame & the doors fold all the way to the ground.

This means no bending or wrecking the frame by grabbing it & trying to support your weight when getting in & out.

It folds in half flat, so it's easy to store/transport & takes up minimal room, and sets up/breaks down in about 20 seconds...

Folding in half flat is a huge feature, just ask anyone who has a blind that doesn't! Using an eye bolt/bungee cord system, I can store/transport 4 folded X-Terminators on the walls of my 5x10 trailer, allowing max room for decoys...


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have two blinds. A power hunter and a FA SUB. The SUB is nice but a pane to blind in. The power hunter is good because it is so low pro. But not as comfortable. But like blhunter3 said go try them all out and see what one fits you. And remember that you will be spending alot of time in it so it better be comfortable.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I have this blind made by Avery for scheels http://www.scheelssports.com/webapp/wcs ... down+Blind
We just ordered a couple and we used them this morning and they are really comfortable.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

mreisch said:


> has anyone ever used a hunter specialties HITMAN layout blind? If not which blind would you recommend. Thank you any help you all can offer.


I think the Hitman blinds seem sweet. They aren't very high profile but are wide enough to leave plenty of room. The frame also supports the footbag so your feet aren't going to be getting caught up in it all the time and knocking the stubble around. The only reason I haven't bought one yet is they dont really have any mesh to cover up your face, which would make it tougher to conceal movement and shiney calls when you're calling.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Never used one, or seen one. That scheels deal seems like a good deal other than the blind doesn't fold up.

Go to a store and sit in all of them and decide what you like most


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The scheels blinds dont fold up? Didn't know that, not cool at all.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> The scheels blinds dont fold up? Didn't know that, not cool at all.


The guy at scheels came over to us while me and my older cousin and uncle were looking at em, my uncle and cousin were about to buy one and the guy was saying what was cool about them then he was like BUT they don't fold up. Well that pretty much ended that deal, even with a trailer have 2-4 blinds in it folded takes up alot of room. But if you got room get one. Maybe someone can confirm that?


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

they do fold flat and the bottom third of folds toward the head. so it will det a little smaller. my buddy bought one and i think its sweet. not to metion that for $180 you get a blind falg and hat. i was a little jealous of him. haha


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

try again, they were selling for $150


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just picked up one of the Scheels blinds and used it for the first time this weekend. I am pretty happy with it for the most part. I'm not sure it would be comfortable for someone 200# + but thats not MY problem. It is a bit big (folded) to carry any distance without dragging it on the ground. I had a bit of problem pining the braces in in the dark so I drilled out and tapered the holes (brace only) a bit which helped.

A lot better than laying on the ground under burlap which I have been doing for the last 30 years.

It would be nice to see them put another mesh pouch and maybe some D rings on the inside to stash more stuff off the floor. I'll be adding a few personal touches to mine


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> The scheels blinds dont fold up? Didn't know that, not cool at all.


The blind that I have (the one I posted up before) folds up. I dont know what that guy at scheels was thinking. It must have been a different blind or something.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah must of been, half the time I don't think they know what there talking about either.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I know the old scheels blinds folded up flat but still take up alot of room. Besides that its ok. Doesn't quite fold up like a finisher or GF though.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Myles J Flaten said:


> I know the old scheels blinds folded up flat but still take up alot of room. Besides that its ok. Doesn't quite fold up like a finisher or GF though.


Its basically a finisher, thats why I was surprised someone was saying they didn't fold up. In the past the scheels blinds were FA SUB's.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Myles J Flaten said:
> 
> 
> > I know the old scheels blinds folded up flat but still take up alot of room. Besides that its ok. Doesn't quite fold up like a finisher or GF though.
> ...


Actually they are a bit different than a finisher. They fold up similar to a SUB.

I still haven't figured out what they are exactly.

They look like a GF/Finisher/FA SUB..hybrid.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sounds neat, I didn't look that close but I just figured it was like a finisher with a different head rest system. Doesn't rogers have something simular to the scheels one? I'm assuming avery makes them both.

Would have bought one if I didn't already have enough standard blinds... I'm thinking more and more a powerhunter or eliminator express is in order soon since birds seem to be bothered more and more by blinds.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > Myles J Flaten said:
> ...


That is exactly what I was told today Eric. They were having problems with the SUB, too many strap/buckle breakages. These look pretty good to me.


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

I use the Foiles Eliminater pro guide series. Advantages, it's roomy (enough for my shorthair to get in at my feet), plenty of stubble straps, comfortable and light. Cons, it doesn't fold up well (only about a third of the bottom can be folded), they don't offer any type of carry bag, strap, or snow cover, set up isn't as easy as the finisher blinds, and it is a taller profile than I would have liked. Although I am satisfied, I think I would have purchased a different blind if I had more of an opportunity to check them out, already put together. Like many have said before, get into a store to see them before you make a decision.


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

i have an avery powerhunter. i like it alot and i think it works great. pretty comfortable to.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

little hunter said:
 

> i have an avery powerhunter. i like it alot and i think it works great. pretty comfortable to.


Yeah there not bad, my buddy has one. I think they might be a little colder in the late season but put more clothes on. Only thing I didn't like about it was that if you have the the velcro strapped all the way and you sit up the back of the blind comes up with you. Other wise sweet blind, probably will get one myself


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

power hunters r great for staying lowpro. I love mine sb's but if cover is high one of the flap door models gets u up and on the birds faster. but all and power hunter is my favorite and I have hunted out of a lot of different ones


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Power hunters are a great blind for the buddy who likes to poke his head out the blind doors! :lol:


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I had an opportunity to use an avery blind and I wasn't all that impressed with them. I actually like the ability to have my head propped up but I wasn't at that impressed with with being in side of those things. I would like to try the one that have the flip open doors.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have noe of the Cabela's Interceptor blinds and so do some of my hunting buddies and we all like them quite a bit and they are really comfortable also.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Update on the scheels blind.. After about 6 uses the buckles on the backrest gave out (and I AM noyt a big guy). Apparently the plastic is to soft and the female ends lose their memory. I just cut them off and went to a D ring type arrangement. Another note...while they have a zippered opening at the foot end for cleaning out the blind. it is virtually worthless because the stubble straps hold it closed unless you cut them.

I also made a rectangle out of 3/4 pvc to fit into the foot end with another piece that attaches to the front brace (via an old fishouse frame clip) to hold it up.Works pretty good but I would suggest two braces.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

waterfowler7 said:


> I have noe of the Cabela's Interceptor blinds and so do some of my hunting buddies and we all like them quite a bit and they are really comfortable also.[/quote
> 
> They are comfortable but they are a hassle to fold up all the way. Nice price on them though!


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

Myles.......check my board on the Hitman Blind......Those things look slick as hell............Plus, they are damn cheap on eBay......

Just wondering about the durability....Think I'm gonna get one.

PEACE.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

i got a cabelas ultimate interceptor 2 reasons i got it 1 lowest profile blind with a frame i could find and 2 it was on sale from $260 down to $200...only the footbag folds up but its got backpack straps on the bottom which lets me have two free hands...also its got a CUPHOLDER :wink: havent had an energy drink spill on me yet

but im gonna get a sleeping bag style also and im leaning towards the eliminator express anybody use it?


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Layout blinds are like calls, everyone has there own personal choice and what accomidates them best! If you do a lot of walking in then you would want to look at a blind that is easier to carry and light wieght but if you can drive in then your biggest thing would probably be comfort. You need to look at the area your hunting and if there is enough cover to hide a blind because some blinds stick out and are harder to hide then some others! The best thing, as stated above, is to go to a sporting goods store and sit in as many blinds as possible! I've hunted out of a Finisher, Powerhunter, FA SUB, FA-Top Gun, X-Terminator, Cabela's Interceptor Elite, and Cabela's Mobile One! My 2 favorites are Cabela's Mobile One and the Powerhunter. Both pack up easy and are light weight but the Powerhunter is the easiest to hide but the Cabela's Mobile One is also lower profile than a lot of other blinds, its comfortable, puts together in honestly 10 seconds, and your gun is inside the blind. My fav is the mobile one and the blind i hunt out of 75% of the time but still use my powerhunter when its needed!


----------

